# Lesnar Carwin Rematch



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

A lot of people are saying Carwin takes the rematch. I'll go with Lesnar for the following reasons:

1) Ring rust: I don't care what Brock and the rest have said, ring rust after long layoffs exists, especially after more than a year, and after a major surgery. 

2) Physical strength was down a notch: Surgeries are no small trauma on the body. Technique is what save Brock. The physical dominance was down a notch. But what he lost in power, he made up for in knowledge. Next fight I see those two attributes combined for an even better fighter.

3) This fight humbled Brock: He really got the best of both worlds. A humbling beating which exposed his weaknesses, plus a win, and confidence in his sub game. 

In a rematch, I'll take Brock in a much more decisive manner.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

I do not want to see a rematch for sometime, but I will go with Brock.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll pick Carwin actually. Brock can't handle him standing up. If Carwin can get some better cardio and not punch himself out, he'll dominate him the same way, except this time he'll finish him. Brock did not come out of this fight looking strong at all. Carwin defeated himself.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Brock has more to gain from this fight then Carwin does, in terms of taking knowledge from it. Brock learns tremendously fast, every time we see him , he is that much better. I expect to see better stand up in his next fight.

Carwin is basically at his peak, except for the cardio aspect. IF they face each other in the future, We will see a better version of Brock, while I expect to see the same Carwin.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm going to go for Carwin in a rematch, I think he'll pace himself better and knock brock out in the 1st or 2nd round if Brock decides to fight him like he did last night by eating a bunch of his shots. Carwin has overwhelmed all his opponents standing up, and I see it going down like it did the first fight between them only Carwin picking his shots, pacing himself, and with an improved gas tank. Carwin is the scariest guy in the heavyweight division by far, way scarier than Brock. I was impressed by both of them, but I thought it was an even fight. Some refs would have called that fight first round TKO, and it would have been another first round finish for Carwin if they did. Carwin's going to destroy everyone they put him up against until he gets that rematch again, I don't see anyone stopping Carwin except Brock.


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

If Brock wins his next two and Carwin wins his next two...
Without question would I love to see this re-match. 

Brock would make the 2nd time around a whole lot easier than last night. Many peeps have said on this forum that Brock did not look 100% yesterday... which makes the guy even more scarier. I completly agree.

At 100% this fight would have ended in the 1st round. 
Not to take anything away from Carwin. He caught Brock and almost had him. Props to Ref, Josh Rosenthal, for watching Brock closley and not stopping the fight. Carwin relys to much on that over-hand or straight right. Incorperating an upper-cut is good, but its still not enough. He fought all 12 fights like that so I dont blame Carwin, but sooner or later you have to evolve.. which is what Brock mentioned yesterday. 

In a rematch Brock over Carwin via TKO:thumbsup:


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Brock took everything Shane had to offer, shrugged it off, dumped him on his ass and choked him out. Lesnar showed he was the better fighter, and there is no doubt he will take the rematch.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

I am actually very interested to see Carwins next fight - whoever that may be against. I am curious as to whether he will have lost any confidence in his KO ability (which had reached almost mythical levels in some quarters) and whether he will do anything to address the obvious cardio issues.

A rematch is a long way away - at the very least two fights a piece away. I think Brock would take the fight again, but in far more convincing fashion. His standup will improve, and with it his ability to tie in his TD's with striking. People seem to forget that he actually DID take Shane down, the way they landed just prevented him from solidifying it and Carwin did very well to get back up.

Brocks second attempt was when he was trying to recover from being hit in the face with a sledgehammer. His third attempt resulted in him finishing the fight. 

The next fight would go similarly, but probably without Brock being rocked part. And maybe a gogoplata instead of a arm triangle.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

luckbox said:


> Brock took everything Shane had to offer, shrugged it off, dumped him on his ass and choked him out. Lesnar showed he was the better fighter, and there is no doubt he will take the rematch.


Not even close. Brock's only hope was to have Shane get tired. Getting dominated for an entire round is not "shrugging it off." We all know that had Carwin not tired out, Brock had no hope in that fight. Carwin with cardio is the bane of Brock Lesnar.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Dream-On-101 said:


> I am actually very interested to see Carwins next fight - whoever that may be against. I am curious as to whether he will have lost any confidence in his KO ability (which had reached almost mythical levels in some quarters) and whether he will do anything to address the obvious cardio issues.
> 
> A rematch is a long way away - at the very least two fights a piece away. I think Brock would take the fight again, but in far more convincing fashion. His standup will improve, and with it his ability to tie in his TD's with striking. People seem to forget that he actually DID take Shane down, the way they landed just prevented him from solidifying it and Carwin did very well to get back up.
> 
> ...


Ha. Carwin moved Lesnar to the side but just got dragged down because of the strength of Lesnar in that first takedown. And Lesnar by another submission would be funny.

Carwin needs to come out in his next fight with a better gas tank. He tried to match the size of Lesnar in this fight and was bigger than I have ever seen him. Carrying around that much muscle for the fight did not help and I hope he tones it down a little for his next fight.

I think it was a learning experience for both guys and to call the rematch before either of them have shown how they will come back from this fight is foolish.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Lesnar takes the rematch, pretty simple really.


----------



## War (Feb 28, 2007)

I went with Lesnar for obvious reasons. I don't believe ANY time he fights Shane Carwin that it will be easy but I do believe he'll be much more prepared if a rematch happens. That being the case I see Brock pushing the pace a lot more than what we saw. If you look back at his other matches Brock has always seemed to push the pace and I don't believe he was given that opportunity due to Carwin and his devastating punching power. 

A rematch would mean that Brock may not even choose to stand with him. If that was the case I believe that Brock would get the takedown as he did in this match but easier than before, because he won't be willing to chance eating a sandman from Carwin.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Dream-On-101 said:


> I am actually very interested to see Carwins next fight - whoever that may be against. I am curious as to whether he will have lost any confidence in his KO ability (which had reached almost mythical levels in some quarters) and whether he will do anything to address the obvious cardio issues.


I've been wondering if JDS might be next for Carwin if he gets by BC. That would be interesting. Would Carwin choose to stand with him??


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I'll pick Carwin actually. Brock can't handle him standing up. If Carwin can get some better cardio and not punch himself out, he'll dominate him the same way, except this time he'll finish him. Brock did not come out of this fight looking strong at all. Carwin defeated himself.


Are you talking about last night's fight?
Are there two different versions? I didn't see what you saw.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

ptw said:


> I'm going to go for Carwin in a rematch, I think he'll pace himself better and knock brock out in the 1st or 2nd round if Brock decides to fight him like he did last night by eating a bunch of his shots. Carwin has overwhelmed all his opponents standing up, and I see it going down like it did the first fight between them only Carwin picking his shots, pacing himself, and with an improved gas tank. Carwin is the scariest guy in the heavyweight division by far, way scarier than Brock. I was impressed by both of them, but I thought it was an even fight. Some refs would have called that fight first round TKO, and it would have been another first round finish for Carwin if they did. Carwin's going to destroy everyone they put him up against until he gets that rematch again, I don't see anyone stopping Carwin except Brock.


Carwin wears the scary belt. Brock wears the only belt that matters.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Not even close. Brock's only hope was to have Shane get tired. Getting dominated for an entire round is not "shrugging it off." We all know that had Carwin not tired out, Brock had no hope in that fight. Carwin with cardio is the bane of Brock Lesnar.


You truly are the "King of If's"
Long live the King!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm going to go with Lesnar via flying triangle :thumb02:

All kidding aside, I don't think Carwin will get the rematch he's going to have to go through much tougher competition. Carwin doesn't have the cardio and at his age I don't think he'll get it. I'm more inclined to believe that Carwin will leave the UFC take the money and move on to fight Fedor in two years.

For Lesnar the queue of guys he's going to fight is massive. Frank Mir and Roy Nelson might be massive draws Cain and Junior are going to be great fights and you have the possibility of a catch-weight fight with Anderson Silva or a jump by one of Strikeforces big guys.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Majortom505 said:


> Are you talking about last night's fight?
> Are there two different versions? I didn't see what you saw.


yeah because Lesnar went out there and dominated his opponent? No, Lesnar was dominated for 5 minutes straight. 10 - 8 round. Lesnar did nothing but capitalize on a gassed Carwin.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Did you guys even watch the fight? Carwin easily takes it so long as he has enough gas to go more than 1 round. Carwin gassed, and beat himself. He was dominated in every aspect of that fight until Carwin gassed.

How in the world does anyone think he "easily" takes a re-match? I swear... the shit I read on these forums sometimes...


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Did you guys even watch the fight? Carwin easily takes it so long as he has enough gas to go more than 1 round. Carwin gassed, and beat himself. He was dominated in every aspect of that fight until Carwin gassed.
> 
> How in the world does anyone think he "easily" takes a re-match? I swear... the shit I read on these forums sometimes...


Yeah I don't know what the hell some people are thinking. Since when does getting your face beat in and doing absolutely nothing for five minutes prove that you're the better fighter? How in the hell does that show that he can win easily? He had to go through hell, which he barely made it through, to get the victory. Beating Carwin will never be easy. Brock cannot stand with Carwin at all. He could only take him down after Shane was gassed. If Carwin comes in with cardio, Brock has no chance at all.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

The thing we're realizing about Carwin fans is that they're not really Carwin fans at all. Right now, they are absolutely lambasting him for doing what he was supposed to: go all out to try to finish a fight. 

Most Carwin fans therefore, are not Carwin fans at all: they are actually *Lesnar Haters* in the guise of Carwin fans.


----------



## Fedorthebest (Jun 1, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Yeah I don't know what the hell some people are thinking. Since when does getting your face beat in and doing absolutely nothing for five minutes prove that you're the better fighter? How in the hell does that show that he can win easily? He had to go through hell, which he barely made it through, to get the victory. Beating Carwin will never be easy. Brock cannot stand with Carwin at all. He could only take him down after Shane was gassed. If Carwin comes in with cardio, Brock has no chance at all.


IF carwin had more stamina IF brock had a better stand up IF IF IF... CARWIN LOOSE STOP. Lesnar is the best overall


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> The thing we're realizing about Carwin fans is that they're not really Carwin fans at all. Right now, they are absolutely lambasting him for doing what he was supposed to: go all out to try to finish a fight.
> 
> Most Carwin fans therefore, are not Carwin fans at all: they are actually *Lesnar Haters* in the guise of Carwin fans.


I am ABSOLUTELY a Lesnar hater. I support anyone who fights him. I've never denied this.



Fedorthebest said:


> IF carwin had more stamina IF brock had a better stand up IF IF IF... CARWIN LOOSE STOP. Lesnar is the best overall


Oh give me a break. We're talking hypotheticals for a rematch. Everything will be IF. What we base the IF'S off of is the past fight.... which Lesnar was clearly getting his ass handed to him the majority of.

Anyone who says Lesnar easily takes the re-match is a complete fool.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Yeah I don't know what the hell some people are thinking. Since when does getting your face beat in and doing absolutely nothing for five minutes prove that you're the better fighter? How in the hell does that show that he can win easily? He had to go through hell, which he barely made it through, to get the victory. Beating Carwin will never be easy. Brock cannot stand with Carwin at all. He could only take him down after Shane was gassed. If Carwin comes in with cardio, Brock has no chance at all.


Carwin is 35 years old, he'll likely be 37 when he gets his rematch. He was training with one of the best cardio guys in MMA (Evans) and he was going in against a guy who six months ago looked like he was near death. And he still gassed out before Lesnar.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I think Carwin has the best chance of all the heavyweights of beating Brock. I'm picking Brock to win a rematch in the poll because I think cage rust played a factor and Brock would be better prepared for a second fight.

I think Carwin would present a very difficult rematch though. If he could pace himself and address what caused him to burn himself out he'd have a great shot. If he could more efficiently pummel Brock over a few rounds I think he could end up dominating a fight with him.


----------



## Fedorthebest (Jun 1, 2010)

*PheelGoodInc* niceeee the clown of the forum come back,the value of your opinion is 0,because brock can also beat ares but u wont never say a good thing on him...u are ridiculous


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Did you guys even watch the fight? Carwin easily takes it so long as he has enough gas to go more than 1 round. Carwin gassed, and beat himself. He was dominated in every aspect of that fight until Carwin gassed.
> 
> How in the world does anyone think he "easily" takes a re-match? I swear... the shit I read on these forums sometimes...


LOL agreed. I think Lesnar's odds of winning were better prior to this fight, now it's a complete toss up between Carwin and Lesnar, could go either way; can't wait for the rematch.


----------



## Fedorthebest (Jun 1, 2010)

ptw said:


> LOL agreed. *I think Lesnar's odds of winning were better prior to this fight*, now it's a complete toss up between Carwin and Lesnar, could go either way; can't wait for the rematch.


use your brain...6 months ago brock was near to die...and it was one year that brock doesn't fight in the octagon...in future he will fight better 4 sure


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Fedorthebest said:


> use your brain...6 months ago brock was near to die...and it was one year that brock doesn't fight in the octagon...in future he will fight better 4 sure


I'm going to base my opinion off of the fight. Carwin was a couple timed shots away from finishing Brock, look at the GIF posted, some refs would have called that fight right there, Brock's lucky the ref didn't stop it. 

This is what Carwin had to say about the fight: _The game plan last night was to be patient and let the fight come to you. When I had him in trouble the ref keep saying he was going to stop it and then *my body began to seize up*. In between rounds *I could not move my legs and had what felt like a I had a whole body cramp.* *My cardio was fine but my body was not.* What can you do you have to stand up and face your opponent._

Carwin is on Brock's level, that's all I'm saying. Brock is a super athlete, but Carwin is a beast. What I saw last night was Carwin manhandle Brock, and Brock winning through good technique and instinct. You can't take anything away from either fighter in this case. It was a great fight, and both of them showed tremendous heart. Shane showed that he is no joke, and a serious contender. Brock showed he's a true mixed martial artist and has an AMAZING chin. 

On a side note, I don't think Mir's ever going to be champ lol not with these 2 guys in the UFC at least.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Fedorthebest said:


> *PheelGoodInc* niceeee the clown of the forum come back,the value of your opinion is 0,because brock can also beat ares but u wont never say a good thing on him...u are ridiculous


Can someone translate this please? I think he's trying to talk shit... but I'm just not sure.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't see it happening anytime soon. Cain is waiting for his shot and after that who knows, maybe JDS. Carwin's going to get back to the top though.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

i feel like if carwin came in to the fight with a more patient and gameplan and some more cardio in the tank he would be able to take the fight. brocks standup was not looking so hot in the first. if carwin kept it standing for the majority it would imo end in a carwin tko.


----------



## Fedorthebest (Jun 1, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Can someone translate this please? I think he's trying to talk shit... but I'm just not sure.


don't worry u don't need that i talk shit on u troll,your clown's behaviour is perfect 4 that


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

The real question isnt who will win the rematch, its "will Herb Dean be the referee?"


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Syxx Paq said:


> The real question isnt who will win the rematch, its "will Herb Dean be the referee?"


i see what you did thar......:thumb02:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

If Carwin gets a gas tank that lasts for five rounds my money is on him. But I don't see that happening, so I voted Lesnar.​


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

it was obvisouly Brocks fault why he was in so much trouble in the first, thinking he could stand with Carwin was never a good idea. But when he finally found that out the hard way and took him down it was all his game from there and thats how i think a Rematch will go. Brock goes straight for the TD and wears him out for a bit and then go for the TKO or even the Sub again.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

When you watch the video clearly Carwin barely connects in his initial flurry, and it wasn't until they got to the ground that he really did the damage. 

Brock's own timidness in the exhanging is what made him look so bad. His takedown that he attempted before being hurt was shrugged well by Carwin, and the other ones he attempted were out of desperation while he was under attack, which Carwin also stuffed. 

I don't doubt he will be able to shake off his ring rust and come back much, much better as well as Carwin will. But I think Lesnar will get the takedowns much easier in the future, and will also be much less timid to strike now that he's taken everything the 'strongest puncher in mma' had to offer and was fine.

Like this time, I'll likely say the odds are 50/50, but Lesnar is becoming more impressive as he is constantly being thrown to the wolves. I can't believe he's still so young as a fighter.. I love watching him progress and I will say Lesnar wins by Sub again next time.

Carwin is the man though, I hope he is able to continue sucessfully in the UFC, but JDS is a favorite of mine and I'd love to see them fight.


----------



## Quinton Jackson (Nov 8, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Did you guys even watch the fight? Carwin easily takes it so long as he has enough gas to go more than 1 round. Carwin gassed, and beat himself. He was dominated in every aspect of that fight until Carwin gassed.
> 
> How in the world does anyone think he "easily" takes a re-match? I swear... the shit I read on these forums sometimes...


The past doesn't dictate the future. Nice logical fallacy.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Carwin showed he can beat Lesnar standing and that he can stuff TD's when he's not gassed, if Carwin sprawls and brawls and lets Brock up when he goes down he might pose a very interesting challenge, if he wins his next two i'd like to see a rematch.


----------



## Jefferson10 (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is a reaction video, has like 30 seconds of the end of the fight then our reactions.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

This fight basically showed exactly what each man must do to beat the other. 

Carwin needs to defend the takedown, and keep hammering lesnar on the feet till he gets dropped then follow with timed and precise ground n pound. If carwin is more patient and methodical in the next fight then he's very capable of pulling it off.

Lesnar needs to keep his distance and time a takedown as carwin attempts to walk lesnar down. Its important Lesnar learns how to deal with taking punches though, as even with lesnar's wrestling pedigree there's no way he'll take carwin down if he's flailing as much as he was in the first. Lesnars intitial takedown attempt showed great strength and that he can take a fresh carwin down (sure carwin managed to defend it, but i doubt he'd defend that every time). once on the ground Lesnar should improve position while looking to gnp or a submission.

in conclusion the next fight is still anyones ball game, i'd go with carwin though, just for the fact that carwin would make for a better trilogy than mir.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I would say Carwin, if Carwin can sort out his cardio to a level where he can go just 2 rounds never mind 3 or 5, like he did in the first then Brock would of not survived the onslaught.

I have never spoke highly of Brock, I dont like the fact he was given title shot on a goldern plate against a HW champion who I believe any top 10 true HW would of easily beat, and although my level of opinion towards the subject "is he a proven and justified champion" raised slightly last night, I still think he failed to prove he is the number HW in the UFC, I thnkit showed that a guy with good stand up, good takedown defence and with good Cardio which is where Carwin failed, can slaughter Brock.

in fact I rate Cains chances of a win against Brock more after watching him last night, before I thought Brock was a bad style latch for Cain should it turn into a wrestling match, but now I believe Cain can block the takedowns and win on his feet, my opinion that JDS is the best HW and would beat any of the other top 3 been Carwin, Brock and Cain still stands, and I also think Brock would get owned by Overeem if he was in the UFC, only UFC guy I thin kcould handle Overeem is JDS.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

I shouldn't post when I am on the phone


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 3, 2010)

I for one, donot want to see the rematch anytime soon. But if/when the rematch happens.. I want Lesner to beat Carwin convincingly. Not just because i am a Lesnar fan but also because i think Carwin will make a boring "good guy" champion.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I would say Carwin, if Carwin can sort out his cardio to a level where he can go just 2 rounds never mind 3 or 5, like he did in the first then Brock would of not survived the onslaught.
> 
> I have never spoke highly of Brock, I dont like the fact he was given title shot on a goldern plate against a HW champion who I believe any top 10 true HW would of easily beat, and although my level of opinion towards the subject "is he a proven and justified champion" raised slightly last night, I still think he failed to prove he is the number HW in the UFC, I thnkit showed that a guy with good stand up, good takedown defence and with good Cardio which is where Carwin failed, can slaughter Brock.
> 
> in fact I rate Cains chances of a win against Brock more after watching him last night, before I thought Brock was a bad style latch for Cain should it turn into a wrestling match, but now I believe Cain can block the takedowns and win on his feet, my opinion that JDS is the best HW and would beat any of the other top 3 been Carwin, Brock and Cain still stands, and I also think Brock would get owned by Overeem if he was in the UFC, only UFC guy I thin kcould handle Overeem is JDS.


I have a feeling about JDS also. The guy has a way about him. If he gets tested on the ground by big country and wins impressively, I think destiny may be calling. At the moment, Cain seems to be the most dangerous in the UFC after that standing display against Nog. That was quite an evolution from his last fight. And as cool as that fight was with Carwin, it did show a pretty vulnerable Lesnar on the feet, which I'm sure made Cain and JDS salivate a little. 

All in all I love this top 4 in the UFC. Even after the Lesnar Carwin fight, it's still up in the air. I still think it's possible that any of the 4 could beat any of the four. All are showing evolution.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

"Brock's own timidness in the exhanging is what made him look so bad'

Thank You. Finally somone pointed it out. Brock was scared to death to get hit. Not saying he doesn't have a chin, only he's scared to get hit. Look at the replay he cowers like a kid that's never been in a fight. 90% of most fights would've been stopped in first round. Shane lost the fight for himself, he wasn't beaten. Cardio this cardio that. At over 265lb your not going to find someone to go 5 rounds at that pace. Shane blasted away unwisely without using accuracy, and also could've pinned Brocks left arm between his legs easily allowing for better shots at his head. Instead he drained his tank hitting Brocks arms and hands. 

"Six months ago he was on his deathbed"

Give me a break. He had diverticulits, not a big deal, I've dealt with it for 5 years.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Thunder1 said:


> "Brock's own timidness in the exhanging is what made him look so bad'
> 
> Thank You. Finally somone pointed it out. Brock was scared to death to get hit. Not saying he doesn't have a chin, only he's scared to get hit. Look at the replay he cowers like a kid that's never been in a fight. 90% of most fights would've been stopped in first round. Shane lost the fight for himself, he wasn't beaten. Cardio this cardio that. At over 265lb your not going to find someone to go 5 rounds at that pace. Shane blasted away unwisely without using accuracy, and also could've pinned Brocks left arm between his legs easily allowing for better shots at his head. Instead he drained his tank hitting Brocks arms and hands.


Would you want to be hit by Shane Carwin? It's understandable that you don't want to be hit by someone that has all his KO's in the first round.



> "Six months ago he was on his deathbed"
> 
> Give me a break. He had diverticulits, not a big deal, I've dealt with it for 5 years.


You don't truly know the seriousness of _his_ condition. You both have the same condition, but apparently he didn't have it under control.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> ..You don't truly know the seriousness of _his_ condition. You both have the same condition, but apparently he didn't have it under control.


I think Lesnar had _diverticulosis_, not diverticulits. And according to his doctors it was quite serious. All you have to do is look at the weight loss.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

"Would you want to be hit by Shane Carwin? It's understandable that you don't want to be hit by someone that has all his KO's in the first round."

No, nobody would. Watch the replay when this guy takes a hard punch he unravels.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Thunder1 said:


> "Would you want to be hit by Shane Carwin? It's understandable that you don't want to be hit by someone that has all his KO's in the first round."
> 
> No, nobody would. Watch the replay when this guy takes a hard punch he unravels.


You're not making any sense at all. First, you say that no one would like to be hit by Carwin, and then you jump on Brock for 'unraveling' after getting hit by him.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry. What I was trying to say was he needs to learn how to stay in pocket, cover, protect himself, and strike back.


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

No i dont wanna see a rematch! but i do like to see cain get a shot and if JDS wins he gets it after but say Roy nelson takes him down beats him some how i def wanna see carwin vs JDS!


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I still think Carwin takes it just like I think he takes the first fight. When both guys had their cardio, Shane was absolutely dominating Lesnar. When Lesnar won, he didn't beat a game fighter: He beat a dude who was so gassed he made no attempt to stop a guy from taking him down, passing his guard, and putting him in a sub. Heck, the guy didn't even go unconscious... He just tapped. 

While I'm not sure that Carwin actually had something wrong with him (some are claiming bronchitis), I do think that if he can get his cardio in a better place he'll dominate the rematch. 

Brock's lack of stand up will be his downfall.


----------



## Poryorick (Jul 5, 2010)

*Rematch...yes!!!*

I can't wait for the rematch, and I'll go with Carwin due to the guy's amazing punching power.

I'm a huge Carwin fan, and a previous Lesner-hater, but Brock showed something last night. I don't care what anyone says, it takes a lot to answer the call in the 2nd and do what he did after the beating he took in the 1st....so props to Brock.

That said, I don't believe the next fight reaches the 2nd.

Also, enough already with the "Brock had ring-rust after the year long layoff, so he'll be even better next time" stuff....Carwin took a year off between fights and crushed Frank Mir. Brock was healthy enough to train and win, "ring-rust" didn't have any effect on anything.


----------



## irishman0 (May 4, 2009)

zkorejo said:


> I for one, donot want to see the rematch anytime soon. But if/when the rematch happens.. I want Lesner to beat Carwin convincingly. Not just because i am a Lesnar fan but also because i think Carwin will make a boring "good guy" champion.


Maybe you should be watching the WWF, I heard they are looking for fans. :sarcastic12:


----------

